# Tight arsed floats



## waldo (Aug 19, 2007)

Was gonna buy some new floats for my crab nets this season, but theyre around $ 14 each at the moment. Suffice to say the waldo tight arsed gene kicked in, and i made my own. Heres what youll need.

A 2-3 litre bottle










Some hundred mile an hour tape










Some string / rope










And a six pack of pale










NB: Six is only a minimum quantity, fell free to murder a dozen stubbies if you want.

The finished product










I reckon they'll do the job eh ! And at $1.20 ish each, im one happy tight arse.


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Couple of 2ltr milk cartons will do the same job and all you need is the texta to write your name etc on. If they get punctured or start to get brittle in the sun drink more milk. 8)


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

Just wondering do you think it could be done this way but with bourban instead of beer ???? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

Just wondering do you think it could be done this way but with bourban instead of beer ???? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## waldo (Aug 19, 2007)

SharkNett said:


> Couple of 2ltr milk cartons will do the same job and all you need is the texta to write your name etc on. If they get punctured or start to get brittle in the sun drink more milk. 8)


Tried them previously matey, couldnt see them against the sun. Hence the tape.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

The question is... do they meet the regs?


----------



## waldo (Aug 19, 2007)

craig51063 said:


> Just wondering do you think it could be done this way but with bourban instead of beer ???? :lol: :lol: :lol:


I'll run a few tests and get back to ya !


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Did some quick research. You bloody thug! You're breaking the law you hooligan! Kids these days.....



> 1 _*white*_ buoy, 2 litres in volume


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

craig51063 said:


> Just wondering do you think it could be done this way but with bourban instead of beer ???? :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yes, but you might have to do it twice.

4L in SA? That's ridiculously large most bought floats are no where near that big up here, in fact I suspect I've never seen a 4L float for sale.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Junglefisher said:


> craig51063 said:
> 
> 
> > Just wondering do you think it could be done this way but with bourban instead of beer ???? :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Scrap that mate, thats for hoop nets. Drop nets (what we use) is only 2L, i read the wrong paragraph.

Lee: You're still a rebel for using yellow instead of white!


----------



## waldo (Aug 19, 2007)

[/quote]

Lee: You're still a rebel for using yellow instead of white![/quote]

I prefer " Trend-setter " 8)


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

Buoy is supposed to be white but could you put reflective tape at the top?....you know, that red and white stuff. That'd put you right back to the milk bottle and a ring of tape at the top with your name etc. on it.


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

craig51063 said:


> Just wondering do you think it could be done this way but with bourban instead of beer ???? :lol: :lol: :lol:


Lol...Great minds think alike. :lol: :lol:


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Its easy to make them white -simply slush a small amount of white paint inside the bottle - voula - a white float is made. then just texta your details onto it - saves using the tape.


----------



## waldo (Aug 19, 2007)

fisher said:


> Its easy to make them white -simply slush a small amount of white paint inside the bottle - voula - a white float is made. then just texta your details onto it - saves using the tape.


Genious. Sounds quick and easy, only real drawback is it couldnt take longer than two stubbies to complete.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

waldo said:


> only real drawback is it couldnt take longer than two stubbies to complete.


Excuse me? You need to supervise the drying process, make sure there's a good even coat. Paint takes HOURS to dry. Best done while watching the footy at the same time though.


----------



## Big D (Apr 28, 2007)

Sorry to burst your bubble boys, but this is from the PIRSA website, and unless it's out of date (which it's not)or I've misread it, it means in Metro SA waters they need to be 4L - that's for hoop or drop net - it seems to me in SA we use either hoop or drop nets, I prefer hoops because there's less tangling of crabs, the drop nets seem to be the cheaper ones. Both seem to require 4L buoys anyway.

That brings in the question of what 'unattended' actually means - because in a yak we are unlikely to set nets too far apart, or out of sight, so is that unattented? especially if you are just going from one net to another pulling in those succulent, sweet fleshed blueys

Waiting for Legacy to correct me because Fisheries law is not one of my fortes, as he and Waldo already know re alcohol and lifejackets!

p.s. not that I care anyway, I'll be using 2L ones, imagine how much room 3 x 4L buoys would take up


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Well there you go, I was right the first time. You're gonna get arrested Waldo! :twisted:

And Damo, shame on you! You're supposed to be setting a good example!

Bunch of bloody thugs...


----------

